# Fun Show Nottinghamshire 02nd April 2011



## Tanya1989

*YEW TREE CANINE SOCIETY FUN DOG SHOW*
Yew Tree will be holding its first show of the year, once again at our permanent venue *The Griffin's Head Public House, Papplewick* with the very kind permission of Monty the Landlord.

The show will be held on *Saturday 2nd April* to help raise funds for Heywood House Hospice, Nottingham, a very worthwhile cause for a charity providing care and respite for cancer patients and their families, therapy and bereavement counciling aswell.

*Booking* in will be *from 10.30am* and *judging* to start approximately *12.00pm* and refreshments and hot food will be available from the pub from about 9am

Entry as always is a *£1 per class* so please come and support us by entering as many of the *35 Classes* (14 pedigree, 21 fun) as you can. Rosettes 1st-5th. There is plenty of free car parking available. We are *not* ruled under KC rules and regs, allowing us to have puppies from 12 weeks present and entered, and also docked dogs.

*SCHEDULE.PDF*​


----------



## hawksport

We have loads of dogs on this course. I'll try to tell them the right date this time.


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> We have loads of dogs on this course. I'll try to tell them the right date this time.


Hahaha.... yes please


----------



## dobermummy

Will see if i can get over and bring Mouse, sounds a fab day


----------



## Tanya1989

mumof6 said:


> Will see if i can get over and bring Mouse, sounds a fab day


It is a really good day, except I can't remember much of the last one because I got sooo drunk. 
It's what happen when you don't normally drink and get loose at the bar.


----------



## hawksport

Tanya1989 said:


> It is a really good day, except I can't remember much of the last one because I got sooo drunk.
> It's what happen when you don't normally drink and get loose at the bar.


That will be worth comming to see.


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> That will be worth comming to see.


Hahaha..... I am a bugger once I'm drunk.... I get awfully impulsive! I shall have to behave myself now I have been upgraded to a mod lol.... Don't want to tarnish the forum


----------



## dobermummy

hawksport said:


> That will be worth comming to see.


i was thinking that too :lol:


----------



## hawksport

mumof6 said:


> i was thinking that too :lol:


I'm thinking "Youtube" :devil:


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> I'm thinking "Youtube" :devil:


Hahaha... nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Guest

I think that is near to me!
But!! April 2nd - that isn't Easter is it?


----------



## JJAK

Ooooooh, sounds brilliant and could be just what jess needs (weve been socialising her much more so this seems a good next step) 

But, 
Im working  and i cant book it off :crying:


----------



## hawksport

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think that is near to me!
> But!! April 2nd - that isn't Easter is it?


No Easter Sunday is the 24th April


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> No Easter Sunday is the 24th April


Blinking heck! t'is late this year isn't it! it'll be may day straight after! and isn't there a Royal Wedding in there somewhere!


----------



## Sheen and Eli

Have put it on the white board. Royal wedding is the friday of mayday weekend 2 long ones in a row


----------



## ClaireLouise

I will come if im not at work. Does anyone want a lift from Manfield way over to Papplewick??? Mumof6?


----------



## sophoscar

I've got a mate who might be interested to go with me....though none of us have dogs


----------



## bexy1989

Might have to take a trip over with the lab, off all that weekend and would be good as i want to show when i get my pup


----------



## dobermummy

ClaireLouise said:


> I will come if im not at work. Does anyone want a lift from Manfield way over to Papplewick??? Mumof6?


will let you know tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## ClaireLouise

mumof6 said:


> will let you know tomorrow
> 
> xxx


Ok xxxx I will check im off work


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> I've got loads of puppy people interested, will take some flyers up on Monday for them


Ooooh, that be great. I'm looking forward to it. Just hope I remember this one 

ps... thanks for the bump. I meant to do it earlier but forgot


----------



## Tanya1989

What dog did she have? (breed)


----------



## Tanya1989

September 2009- Evie??? BPIS??


----------



## Guest

I may just be there! lurking in the backgroud!
wonder if anyone will recongnise me?


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> Thats her, she just had a litter a couple of weeks ago. I walked straight in last week forgetting she had pups and got seriously told off by her even though I have known her since she was about 2 weeks old


Awww, bless.... she's all mumsy :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Easy, you're the tall, blonde, classy bird wearing deseigner shades


short fat and wruff sounds more accurate!


----------



## Tanya1989

DoubleTrouble said:


> short fat and wruff sounds more accurate!


Sounds like me too, except I have wheels too


----------



## Guest

Tanya1989 said:


> Sounds like me too, except I have wheels too


so do I! I have a pair of roller skateS!


----------



## Tanya1989

Mine are 22" alloys!


----------



## Guest

Tanya1989 said:


> Mine are 22" alloys!


22"  we talking beemer or range rover then!
My skateboard has 5" - and that is BIG for a board!


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> Tanya the link to your schedule isn't working for me. Is it possible to post it here? I need to print them and take them up tonight


Yeah, will try again

http://yewtreecanine.co.uk/pdf/Schedule.pdf

This one work?


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> Cancel that it has just loaded


haha ok lol!


----------



## Tanya1989

BUMP..... Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> That was a nice little show you put on today


Pleased you enjoyed it my dear, was a bit breezy though lol. I think they'll be picking up paper off the field for the next week


----------

